# 6in Topsoil waypoint report



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looking to see if this is a good fit for 6in of topsoil, new construction that's waiting on final grade. I'm not a super expert at soil tests but I believe this would be a great soil as it's very sandy here.

I've contacted a local soil supplier and sat down with one of the salesman. He turned out to be a X-golf superintendent and called me crazy for wanting to reel mow. :lol:

We talked and looked at a few blends and he thought this would be a good fit.

Really liking the high cec and iron.

OM is 7.9 and I'm not too sure if that's too high?

Attached below is a test from waypoint and a soil structure test.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Am I missing it? I don't see the pH listed anywhere.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If looks good to me. Remember that a new construction settles for years. I'm on year 3 on my house and I'm adding some fill dirt to some areas.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Any concern for the saturation showing 0% H with the majority tied up in Mg and Ca? Looking at my test the majority of my % of saturation is tied up by nearly 40% H, which obviously has me at a much lower CEC.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Any concern for the saturation showing 0% H with the majority tied up in Mg and Ca? Looking at my test the majority of my % of saturation is tied up by nearly 40% H, which obviously has me at a much lower CEC.


I'm not too sure if that means H is bound up? Were high calcium around here, had to use an AA test at my previous house down the road. That soil was deficient in everything.



kur1j said:


> Am I missing it? I don't see the pH listed anywhere.


Ph is 6.8 and 6.93. About normal for here.



g-man said:


> If looks good to me. Remember that a new construction settles for years. I'm on year 3 on my house and I'm adding some fill dirt to some areas.


 Defiantly keeping that in mind as he says this soil type blend is almost always available and doesn't change too much.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Any concern for the saturation showing 0% H with the majority tied up in Mg and Ca? Looking at my test the majority of my % of saturation is tied up by nearly 40% H, which obviously has me at a much lower CEC.


I'm going to guess than H is unaccounted for because the soil is practically alkaline (6.8 and 6.93); therefore, the numbers were so low that they did not include them / or they cease to exist. Mg and Ca are divalent cations, so it make sense that they would dominate. With H consuming almost 40%, I'm going to guess that you have a low / lower pH - don't make the mistake of thinking that you have a low CEC just because you have a high H ion count, your soil is probably very acidic (perhaps in the high 4's or low 5's).


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Any concern for the saturation showing 0% H with the majority tied up in Mg and Ca? Looking at my test the majority of my % of saturation is tied up by nearly 40% H, which obviously has me at a much lower CEC.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, and you're not far off. Here's my test results. And this is not a threadjacking

Front


Rear


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Not a big deal at all. I think I'm set on going this route.

Just waiting to hear an eta on when they want the 75 yards delivered for the final grade.


----------

